# [SOLVED] /usr/src/linux Makefile disappeared

## gotangentoo

hello all,

i suspect after a emerge gentoo-source to 2.6.37-r4, my 2.6.36-r8 Makefile is gone. No where to be found.

Why is that?

ThanksLast edited by gotangentoo on Fri May 27, 2011 2:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

The old sys-kernel/gentoo-sources was probably unmerged, but the symlink was not redirected to the new one.

----------

## gotangentoo

in my /usr/src/ still has both 2.6.36 and 2.6.37 tho.

so does umerge of 2.6.36 only remove the Makefile but not the source of 2.6.36 ?

----------

## Etal

What do you get from: ls -l /usr/src/linux ?

If it really somehow inexplicably disappeared, you can re-emerge it: emerge -av1 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8

----------

## Hu

What is the output of find /usr/src -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 2 -ls?

----------

## gotangentoo

well, i did a emerge -av1 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8, of course i got my Makefile back.

Thanks

----------

## John R. Graham

And it'll disappear again, because you didn't add it to the world set (-1, --oneshot, prevented this). Emerge it again, this time without --oneshot and with --noreplace to add it to the world set.

- John

----------

